# Two servers, 1 domain.



## hamaddar (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey,
I have been using free hostings and .tk free domains for many years now. now, im shifting to a .com domain. I have a blog and a forum. I want .com domain to be for my blog. www.koolmuzone.com should goto http://koolmuzone.blogspot.com/

Plus.. ive a forum installed at http://koolmuzone.0fees.net.

Now im thinking to make a subdomain like http://forum.koolmuzone.com to link both the servers n make em a one site.. would this be good idea for search engine optimization? would both of them will be considered as one site?

sorry for askin stupid questions.. i dont have any domain knowledge yet. does anyone has a better idea to link two servers on one domain?

thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

Are you going to be hosting this all on your own or are you going to be using paid hosting. If you use paid hosting then they can help you with setting up your redirects so that all your urls match the correct websites. If you end up hosting your own servers then you will have a little bit more trouble. I haven't dealt a lot with setting up redirects on my home server, but I am sure that I could find some info on doing it.

Cheers!


----------



## hamaddar (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. No, I am not hosting anything myself. Blogger as you know is a free site and i already have forum set up at 0fees servers BUT on free hostings.. i hope that wont be a problem.. since the site gets only 50 uniques per day.. and i will shift to paid hostings on same server.. when ill get more hits


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

This shouldn't be to hard for you to get underway. I know a lot of people that use blogger as a blog host. I would recommend that you contact your hosts support and see what they recommend for you to do. I am confident that they will be able to help you with the redirects. 

Cheers!


----------



## hamaddar (Jan 5, 2009)

So, basically i can easily link the two servers i am using with one domain name. Right?


----------



## hamaddar (Jan 5, 2009)

and would both forum and blog be indexed under one site ie koolmuzone.com. That is my basic aim.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Well here is the thing about that. On paper it all makes sense and in you head I am sure that it makes sense, but the thing is that you are going to have to discuss it with your host. There should be a way for them to direct your .com url to whatever site you want it to go to, and then have your forum.whatever.com would go to whatever site you wanted to. Since you have your forum setup through your hosting company already then it shouldn't be that hard.

So to answer your question the answer is Yes it shouldn't be that hard.

Cheers!


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah wmorri, that's what I would do - redirects and subdomains. Easy


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Redcore, it is all really easy to you and I and I am sure others but it can be hard for newbies to understand in the beginning. I am just glad the OP isn't trying to host this on their own, as it gets really fun at that point.

Cheers!


----------



## zwekiel (Jan 11, 2009)

If you're planning on use simple redirects, search engine crawler won't register your redirect domains as separate websites at all. They'll continue to crawl your old domains. Hope that helps your SEO question.


----------

